# Nvcpl.dll,Nvstartup error message.



## LilLocoJ (Sep 9, 2004)

I get an exception to run c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup" error whenver I boot up windows. I cannot locate the nvstartup file. I can locate nvcpl.dll. I assume it is this nvstartup thing. I have reinstalled my drivers. I don't know what to do. I have a geforce fx 5200 pci and windows xp.


----------



## LilLocoJ (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi guys, someone in another section informed me where to go to get drivers, that worked, thank you. Mods, please delete this thread!


----------

